# Scair Structures



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Anyone familiar with these inflatable haunts? After reading postings on this forum and others about some peoples reluctance to rent their buildings to haunters, I think this might be a good solution for me to break into the biz. I like the idea of not having to worry about sprinkler systems and it also solves the storage issue for a lot of walls. Does anyone know what other companies sell inflatable haunts? Last summer I saw one that looked like a dinosaur. They had a nice fenced in area with heavily armed guards (all dummies) around it looking like a scene from Jurrasic park. It was at our state fair grounds, I'll be studying their customer flow closely next summer if they are back. If I try this I would also like to operate at our state fair as well as a haunt in October. It will probably be a few years before I actually take the plunge, but I am pretty excited by the possibility of getting paid for my Halloween hobby.
http://www.scairstructures.com/

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”
2004 pictures</center>


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Those look nice,it might be the way to go if you dont have a structure to work with.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

We did have a Haunted Attraction use those structures but I did not have a chance to see it though!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw a Gothic church that might have been made in France and was an inflatable! It was very tall, looked really good!
I saw this on-line.
The interior even had an inflatable church organ built into it, I guess it was used mainly for weddings!
The only thing scarier than a haunted house, a wedding!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Cool! I just did a web search and think I found it.
http://www.inflatablechurch.com/

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”
2004 pictures</center>


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Sheesh, how much do you think that thing costs?

HHH


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Its 21,750 British pounds. Thats over $30,000. Inflatable bride sold separately.









http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I stand corrected. When I converted from British pounds to US Dollars, I came up with a little over $40,000.









http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, they could throw the bride in for free.

HHH


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Those are awesome! I wonder how much the haunted unit cost. Thanks for the info!

ShadowBox Theatre of Horror:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

A neighbor of mine two blocks over has an inflatable haunt. I think that might be him, hmmmm. I live in Simi Valley and that's where the p.o. box is listed. Ill check it out (the company name is on the side of his truck at home - can't remember what it is).

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

There is a good article from HauntSearch magazine here:
http://209.150.104.196/horror/hsmag/2003/6/5.html
The article says a complete package is $16,500, but I think I read $13000 on two other web sites. Its not cheap, but hopefully it will pay for itself the first year.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”
2004 pictures</center>


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are really cool but with all the things I've read about drunks and trouble makers in haunts on this forum---I'd be worried to death about punctures all the time!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

The structures can take minor punctures and stay up,and thier patchable.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I wonder what portion of the inflated air would have to be helium to make a really interesting ride experience?
One can only wonder...

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

One problem to consider with inflatables is the air power. There have been several occasions where I've seen large inflatables blow power circuits and overload generators. If this ever happened and it deflated with patrons throughout the haunt, it would be a panicked frenzy.

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

thedarktomb, i wondered the same. The site actually talks about that. It said that the unit takes about 1 hour to deflate completely and that is more then enough time to get everyone out.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I would just hate that to be a concern of mine, though. There's enough to be worried about without having the "puncture issue" going through my mind, as well.

ShadowBox Theatre of Horror:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I think these things are fairly new, so it will be interesting to see if problems are reported. People would probably think twice before puncturing it if it has a gated fence around it like the one I saw at the state fair. Supposedly you can duct tape them as a temporary fix. Given that they are more expensive than my car I am sure I would keep decent insurance coverage on it also.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”
2004 pictures</center>


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

you know some jerk would puncture the darn thing

Lifes no fun without a good scare !!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Years ago a guy set up an inflatable laser-tag unit near here.
It was one of two ever built (he said) it had tags of inspection from Canada (where it was made) and from Illinois, so someone is inspecting them, proably for design safety, escapability in the event of puncture or fire, I'm just assuming, I really don't know?
But it was nice to know somebody thought to inspect them, before we drag the whole bag full of bodies over to the dump behind a pick up truck!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, This is what I'm shooting for this upcoming year.I am going to be buying one of these for the 2005 season.
They have one called "THE CHAMBER" which is a 30x30 i.e. 900 square foot and price is at 3,000. 
I have checked the site out and noticed that they have updated these with alot of new items (roof vents,more doors and the additional dividing walls for inside to make the rooms into 15x15 rooms.)
I will be going to Transworld or Hauntcon to check these out in person this year just to get more of an idea on the structure itself. 
I talked to the person in charge and the puncture thing is not a big deal only if somebody puts a slice the size of your arm into one of the main tubes. There is also a patch kit included with the structure. 
Fire code is also covered very well for these due to being under the 1000 square feet rule which states a sprinkler system would be needed. With these at 900 sprinklers are not needed BUT there must be enough extinguishers at all exits and also where there are actors located. They must also be marked very visually with the fire extinguishers locators / commercial stickers. You also have to train your employee with a fire exit plan and also how to use the extinguisher properly. The company also sends with the structure the proper stickers for the fire marshal stating the proper information. 
Insurance problems are minor compared to the big haunt but insurance is still needed. Price is unknown as of yet but I'm working on it.
The big thing is this. This thing needs contiuious air. You may run it off a generator but that is taking a big chance with the generator shut down problem. You would need a big generator to run this properly. You need to patch into a major electric source. To be safe they need a dedicated 15 amp circuit for each blower. Also if going to patch into a big source you will need a pro electrican to do this or do what I did and have a circuit box made up for this so all they have to do is come and hook up to the source.

If your really interested in these just email the company and have them send you a package. They are really nice to fulfill your needs for Halloween. 

Toepincher [xx(] 

Jack Skellington :

"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light
And I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If you buy one of these are you going to be trying to run it as a money-making business or just something fun to have and do?
Very good shows can be done in physically small locations but the "Upstream Swimming" comes in trying to convince the potential customers that the admission fee will be fair for what you are putting on "inside", and if the outside seems small to them, they will be reluctant to pay more than "X" amount for admission.
As with any business, will enough customers be willing to pay "enough" to make it all workout?
I was told about a very small, quick-run-through haunt in Salem, Mass. that was SO GOOD, that even though it was kind of "pricey",and only took 90 seconds to run through, people were so impressed that they would jump right back in line to do it again! ($7.00 and this was awhile ago)
Most succesful shows in small physical locations seem to interact more and longer with the customers since they don't have a 10,ooo sq. ft. maze to lose everyone in. Such a venue becomes more "Actor-Based", which does require more time and energy and talent.
Customers remember"Talent", and this creates Value.
I sure don't know it all, I do know what seems to work for me, I have spent alot of my time trying to figure it all out.
My house can be seen at : hauntedravensgrin.com

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

If you start out with the chamber and decide to add more inflatable rooms later, will you have to worry about sprinkler systems?

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”
2004 pictures</center>


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have heard that you have to have the units seperated by a certain distance, according to some regulations. I know nothing as to the details.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Gym,
I am going to test this out for fun this upcoming year to see what the reaction and turnout will be.
Understood about the size and the time to go through. If a charge will be done it will be under $5.00 reason being I want to get the word out by mouth about the haunt. 
I will be using the talent side very hard for this due to many of the actors I have on the team go all out every year along with some great props from the Scarefactory. 
If all goes well then the second Chamber will be purchased with the connecting scair rooms available. 
I'm not sure if these have to be separated or not but I am guessing it all depends where you live and how your fire marshal is. 
I have many friends on the fire company here in the city so it's not a big thing.  Also getting a gig for the city does not hurt any also. 

Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington :

"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light
And I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

I just thought of something .... if the structures need to be separated. You could always drop a graveyard between them so once you exit the one you have to walk a certian distance to the other. 

Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington :

"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light
And I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Toe Pincher, around what time next year do you think you're going to be purchasing yours?

ShadowBox Theatre of Horror:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Empress,
Sorry for the delay. I'm going to check these out this year in person at Transworld or Hauntcon before the purchase is done. I am pointing towards Hauntcon though due to perhaps some warmer weather 
(clap clap clap clap) Deep in The Heart of Texas.  If all goes well I might have this item in June. This will give me time to see what will go where and room design. I'm getting pumped up just talking about it now. []

Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington :

"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light
And I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Scair-Structure business is the one business in which having a salesman working for you that's a real "Blow-Hard" might be a job description! ("~joke~")

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Lmao...Gym!!!!

Toe Pincher..PLEASE with a capital "P", keep us posted on it, okay?

ShadowBox Theatre of Horror:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Not a problem boys and girls I will let you know how it all works out. 

Gym........ [^] good joke. 

Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington :

"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light
And I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

here's something really stupid or?
Two years ago when the inflatable Scare structures were first displayed at Transworld I went there interested in seeing them set up. I never saw them!? Somehow I missed these great big things?
No, I wasn't distracted by the showgirls walking around in skimpy outfits either, they only distracted me for a short time...

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Aaaaah, so NOW I know how to get your attention....[]

ShadowBox Theatre http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES, this works! (I can't speak for the other guys here though, maybe they are just too much into rubber masks and going "BOO!" to bother with such things?) SURE! hahahaha!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

A little extra thoughts on this subject.

I liked these structures too, as I have their brochure sitting right in front of me at the moment.

I liked the big one, that you can turn into a maze etc. That one costs about 13k or so.

Now here is the problem. I know that they can take some holes, or some stabs, and the units are fixable etc. This worries me, but at the same time, there is a bigger worry.

Like me, as I priced everything from these structures, to pole buildings, one thing keeps ringing in my head.

A structure such as this, that relies on air pumps (the big one uses two massive air fans) has to be used for short term haunts.

For example, a one or two night display.

Reason is this, if you wanted to have your haunt for a month, or 3-4 days out of the week in October, you would have to keep those fans running fulltime. If you did the old shutdown, the structures would collapse on top of all of your props etc. 

If you kept the fans going day after day, I think that you would feel it in the wallet. Those fans are VERY BIG and powerful, just like a large moonwalk.

Don't get me wrong, these are very nice, and I would love to have one. I can imagine filling one of the big maze ones up with fog, blacklights, and putting a few animitronics, and other assorted scare devices, and watching people try to get through, while jumping out of their skin.

For me, I want something solid, and able to be kept and added to year round.

But yeah, I still want one of these structures too.. With the big one, you can use it as a laser tag structure in the summer etc.

I too, would like to know how things go, if you decide to buy one.
The large tent ones look cool. I thought that the graveyard in between tents was a nice idea.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

OH, and I forgot..................I better stay away from Scair Structures now that I think about it.

With my luck I would rig up the friggen fans to the structure, and the thing would "BLAST OFF!"

Yeah, sounds funny but with me, those things that seem impossible, have a way of happening LOL.

So, if you happen to catch the evening news, and a reporter reports a big black square object floating through the sky, you will know who is inside hanging on for dear life. Just give me a wave, and go back to the dinner table.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe a support made from some posts with a 2 by 6 spanning across it could be a "Nightstand" to secure it to to keep it from totally falling in on your props inside of it?
A steel cable streched from pole to pole with hooks?
Maybe they should manufacture in some ringlets across the top edge for this purpose?
Do you know if these have to be held up or helped when the fans are trying to fill them the first time?
Objects, props inside could really cause a problem, I think. you might even knock them over!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Upon purchase, you have to take your Scair Structure, and lay it all out. If you get a big one, it takes a couple of people. All of the stuff fits in the back of a pickup truck, but it is heavy from what I understand.

Upon laying it all out in the area you wish to deploy it within, all you have to do is activate the motors. The structure inflates on it's own, and those fans are so powerful, that no assistance is needed.

Once deployed, there are cable type devices within, that allow you to hang up lighting, and other things of that nature. 

I think that your idea about the poles and hangers is a good idea, for when you shut the unit off.

For me, that is something I want to research further. I really wouldn't have to run the fans 24/7, just to keep my attraction together. I think that the maze type one has the ability for you to make multiple 5X5 rooms within.

Again, don't get me wrong, these are really nice, and I would love to have one, but it has to apply to your exact application, or else you may wind up with something that is a pain in the butt.



Screamhaunt


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I see this is a fairly old thread, but I was wondering if anyone ended up purchasing one of these structures...

I'm thinking about taking the plunge but I have the same hesitation about it having to run it 24/7. I read on another site that some people concerned about the security of their props would deflate it at night to prevent people from trying to enter, but I imagine that must do some damage to the props. Think about all of the wires and various things hanging, standing and hooked up to the D-links... something would end up tangled and damaged...

Thoughts?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Never seen these...they are pretty sweet looking!

-EEric


----------

